# New Hevi Metal Rebate Info



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

For those of you whom enjoy shooting Hevi Metal here is the latest rebate info.

Valid Aug. 1st to December 31st.

Up to $15.00 back. ($5.00 per box max of 3 boxes)


----------

